# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  تم تطوير الشبكة الى 3.8.4 !!

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تم تطوير الشبكة الى اخر نسخه حتى الآن ..

3.8.4 ... التي اطلقت رسمياً منذ قليل ..

وبحمد الله تمت الترقية بنجاح ..

كل المودة

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلآم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته :) ،*

*تسلم خيي ع التطوير ،*

*ربي يعطيك الف عافيه ،*

*لآخلا ولآعدم جهوودك يآرب ،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ربي يعافيك ويخليك ..

تسلمي على الحضور ..

كل المودة

----------


## آهات حنونه

تمنياتي لكم بلمزيد من التقدم

موفق بأذن واحد أحد

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي على الحضور ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية اخوي شبكة* 
*ربي ما يرحمنا منك ولا من جهودك*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمتي بسعادة*

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآإأحـب ...]*
*يسـلموو إأخوي شبكهـ ..~*
*لآخلآ ولآعدمـ من هالتطورآت ..* 
*سي يوو ..!*

----------


## فرح

مشكوووور اخوووي شبوووك
جهووود راااائعه 
دوووم الابداااع والتمييييز
يعطيك العااافيه
دمت بخير

----------

